# September Fishing....



## gators03 (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm going to be in North Myrtle the 2nd week of September and just wanted to hear from some of you surf fishing vets how the fishing is that time of year. Hoping to land some nice flounder. Any tips and tricks would be helpful! I used to do a lot of pier fishing in St. Petersburg FL. I used sabiki rigs for just about everything. Do these rigs work well in the surf?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

What part of north myrtle are you going to be at


----------



## jameswebstersc (Sep 20, 2012)

The North Myrtle Inlet may be a good spot. seen a couple of guys catching decent flounder a couple of weeks ago. think that were using jig heads sliding them on the bottom.


----------



## gators03 (Jul 22, 2014)

Tightlines - I'm going to be close to the cherry grove pier. Webster - Thanks for the tip. I'm going to try and use some bucktails tipped with gulp.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

If you are set on surf fishing then go early before the tourisms get moving. I usually went 5am to about 8am.. then go back out 6 and fish until.. to me I wouldn't waste my time going to the north end and fishing the point.. its just not what it use to be.. in the surf you can catch whiting..pomps and blues.. only luck I ever had with flounder in the surf was dragging 6" gulp mullet ..white with a red head.. get fresh shrimp.. I usually took the short trip to calabash to get mine off the boat.. been fishing Cherry Grove for 14 years 2 times a year now.. the channel can be productive.. and there is a place at the end of the road at 43rd.. where fishing is pretty good at times.. look straight ahead and throw to 10 o'clock.. pretty good holes if you cab reach them.. let me know.. GOOD LUCK..I'm headed to Oak Island Saturday for 4 days.. first time going.. but hope to luck out.. TIGHTLINES!


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

When you say the point, are you talking about where Hog Inlet meets the beach where Ocean Blvd ends? I've always been curious about that area and if there are any fish caught there. I've walked out there a few times and seen a few people fishing but not catching. The beach area looks really shallow there.


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

For flounder(and spottails, speckled trout, blues)... You net some finger mullet(or live or fresh creek shrimp or a sand flea). 
There will be school after school in the suds that time of year, you might have to wade out a bit.
Toss one out on a 4oz fishfinder rig into the waves and the other a 2oz Carolina rig that you cast and retrieve up and down the beach in The suds.
There is gonna be tons of bluefish and spanish around so a sting silver or large metal spoon with #30 leader will catch them.
My experience with gulps is bluefish, ribbons and pinfish like it more than flounder. Call me an unskilled meat fisherman.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes..the point is at the end and very shallow.. might be productive and worth the walk in late Oct/Nov.. Like RJ said.. the 2 and week of Sept will have a ton of bait in the surf.. Finger Mullet is the bait of choice for me too.. Also.. I will tell you this.. there are always sharks around anywhere.. but I have seen many 4 footers in Sept in knee high water at Cherry Grove.. its justthe feed chain for that time of year.. finger mullet running in..blues chasing them..and sharky chasing the blues.. Good Luck


----------



## gators03 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yall have been a big help! Any recommendations on a good cheap cast net?


----------



## trackerz (Jul 21, 2009)

Will be in NMB 6th-13th for my annual Sea Cabin trip.Been making the trip for the last two years fishin from the Sea Cabin pier.Usually catch alot of flounder but most are short.Black and red drum are usually pretty plentiful also.


----------

